# What does DWA stand for??



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

As above and how would you go about getting one?

By the way I am not intending to get one i was just interested

Thanks


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Deadly with alcohol.



or.....

Dangerous wild animal (same difference)


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Dilligent Wilderbeest Alert
Dreary Washing Apron
Duo Wins Award
Damaged Wardrobe Assassin
Deranged Washboard Artist


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> Dilligent Wilderbeest Alert
> Dreary Washing Apron
> Duo Wins Award
> Damaged Wardrobe Assassin
> Deranged Washboard Artist





Tops said:


> Deadly with alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol made me giggle!!

Oh didnt think it would be that simple haha im no good with abriviations (sp)

Thanks


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

Dangerous Wild Animal  i do not have one so i dont know how to go about to get one. i would imagine you have to apply to your local council who will then inspect your premises to check if you conditions are safe enough to house a dangerous animal.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

You get the license from your council but they will not issue it until you fulfil certain requirements with the housing for the animals.


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

i just did a course at sparsholt college and this came up i'll go to my notes and find out all info if u like


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

*just a thought*

if u google dwaa it will tell you about the act and from there you should be able to get what u want


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks

As I said before not planning on getting one i was just wondering so.. thanks!!


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

What I dont get is, DWA stands for Dangerous wild animal, but If you got a captive bread copperhead for e.g, it wouldnt be wild, yet you still need the dWA

HELP me clear this up Lol.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

"dangerous wild animal" is a term used for a dangerous animal. its not exclusively "wild" even if the name may imply it. a captive bred copperhead is still as potent as a wild one.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

the differentiation is between wild and domesticated. It doesn't matter if it's 95th generation CB, a snake is not classed as a domesticated animal and is therefore wild.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> the differentiation is between wild and domesticated. It doesn't matter if it's 95th generation CB, a snake is not classed as a domesticated animal and is therefore wild.


 
Ahh Good point


----------

